# Any Part Bred Arab / Anglo Arab breeder recommendations please?



## horseyjo (17 October 2015)

Hi there!
Any recommendations please for PBA or AA breeders? I'm based in Scotland but happy to travel further afield if necessary. Thanks


----------



## TPO (18 October 2015)

Don't know if she's still breeding but Joy McLean has nice, well schooled horses. Do t know what she has now but did have PBAs and purebreds. She's in Edinburgh area and you'll find her on fb


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 October 2015)

sunray Anglo Arab stud breed some lovely horses they have a website.


----------



## horseyjo (19 October 2015)

Thanks TPO, do you happen to have contact details for Joy Mckean please? I can't seem to find her on facebook.


----------



## horseyjo (19 October 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			sunray Anglo Arab stud breed some lovely horses they have a website.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Pinkvboots, I'll take a look


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 October 2015)

Not sure what your looking for but there is a 5 year old advertised on the well known Arab website might be worth a look as it's advertised by the breeder.


----------



## horseyjo (19 October 2015)

horseyjo said:



			Thanks TPO, do you happen to have contact details for Joy Mclean please? I can't seem to find her on facebook.
		
Click to expand...




Pinkvboots said:



			Not sure what your looking for but there is a 5 year old advertised on the well known Arab website might be worth a look as it's advertised by the breeder.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Pinkvboots. I've had a look at a few websites and can't seem to find the ad you've mentioned would you be able to send me the web link when you get a moment please?


----------



## horseyjo (19 October 2015)

horseyjo said:



			Thanks Pinkvboots. I've had a look at a few websites and can't seem to find the ad you've mentioned would you be able to send me the web link when you get a moment please?
		
Click to expand...

 Btw managed to find number for Joy mclean so will give her a call


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 October 2015)

horseyjo said:



			Thanks Pinkvboots. I've had a look at a few websites and can't seem to find the ad you've mentioned would you be able to send me the web link when you get a moment please?
		
Click to expand...

I have sent you a pm


----------



## horseyjo (19 October 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			I have sent you a pm
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again!


----------



## TPO (26 October 2015)

horseyjo said:



			Btw managed to find number for Joy mclean so will give her a call
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just noticed the reply.

Glad you're sorted. My mum bought a purebred from her years ago and Joy was lovely.


----------



## ozpoz (26 October 2015)

Sue Williamson, Eskside Stud has some nice part breds.


----------



## GermanyJo (26 October 2015)

Biddestone stud have some nice horses


----------



## horseyjo (26 October 2015)

GermanyJo said:



			Biddestone stud have some nice horses
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Germanyjo, I'll take a look at their website


----------



## horseyjo (26 October 2015)

Thanks, I'll look into that one too


----------



## horseyjo (26 October 2015)

ozpoz said:



			Sue Williamson, Eskside Stud has some nice part breds.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ozpoz!


----------



## horseyjo (26 October 2015)

TPO said:



			Sorry, just noticed the reply.

Glad you're sorted. My mum bought a purebred from her years ago and Joy was lovely.
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all TPO.


----------

